# chemical guys and smartwax?



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not really sure where this would go, and not sure if I've just missed something, but is smartwax and chemical guys related in some way? Just did some looking after seeing a post somewhere and found this and they're quite obviously holding that applicator so the smartwax logo is visible?

Also note the last picture of the door handle... smart fortwo


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, they are associated companies. I'm sure David g can give precise details, but I think Smartwax Inc of America owns Chemical Guys or Chemical Guys is a Smartwax brand or a sister brand to Smartwax. Not sure of the exact relationship. Warner Chemicals out in the US is a major manufacturer of car care chemicals, and AFAIK the two most visible and famous brands selling Warner products are Smartwax and CG.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

I think we have discussed this in the past and CG provide manufacturing facilities for a number of other 'brands', including SmartWax.
Whatever you do though, don't go saying that the products are exactly the same (just in different packaging) or things will kick off.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142092

Steve O.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's nothing new really is it. Happens in retail ALL the time.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

SteveOC said:


> I think we have discussed this in the past and CG provide manufacturing facilities for a number of other 'brands', including SmartWax.
> Whatever you do though, don't go saying that the products are exactly the same (just in different packaging) or things will kick off.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142092
> ...


The products are exactly the same, just in different packaging :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I did look briefly but didn't find much really, I hadnt seen it discussed before either. I was aware a lot of products were made by the same company, clay being an obvious example of similar products. Not suggesting they're the same at all as pretty much all chemical guys products have impressed me so far but smartwax was some I was least impressed with.


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> The products are exactly the same, just in different packaging :doublesho




Steve O.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> Not suggesting they're the same at all as pretty much all chemical guys products have impressed me so far but smartwax was some I was least impressed with.


I've found Smartwax and Smartsealant to be excellent. Smartdetail spray also very good. What products didn't you like?


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Yes, they are associated companies. I'm sure David g can give precise details, but I think Smartwax Inc of America owns Chemical Guys or Chemical Guys is a Smartwax brand or a sister brand to Smartwax. Not sure of the exact relationship. Warner Chemicals out in the US is a major manufacturer of car care chemicals, and AFAIK the two most visible and famous brands selling Warner products are Smartwax and CG.


Out with the popcorn, eh, Dom?



S


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Blazebro said:


> The products are exactly the same, just in different packaging :doublesho


No they are slightly different ,the Smartwax range was originally designed for resale in dealerships in the States ,the CG range designed for professional and enthusiasts ,and they have different formulas :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

david g said:


> No they are slightly different ,the Smartwax range was originally designed for resale in dealerships in the States ,the CG range designed for professional and enthusiasts ,and they have different formulas :thumb:


My own brand of huimour appears to have been lost :lol:

Anyway looks like Sunday is no longer the day of choice for threads erupting into a fight......unless of course I mention..........

SNOWFOAM 

BH AUTOFOAM 

and

PANTS










Allow it to descend into outright war.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

blazebro said:


> my own brand of huimour appears to have been lost :lol:
> 
> Anyway looks like sunday is no longer the day of choice for threads erupting into a fight......unless of course i mention..........
> 
> ...


lol lol


----------

